# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  فن إدارة الوقت , time managment

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فن ادارة الوقت 
http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=20 
 :M20(11):

----------

